# Getting rid of the tear stains, am I doing it right?



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

So... This is the situation: I have about 2 yo maltese girl, who moved to our house to stay just over one week ago. She is a rescue, and although her hair condition is pretty good, I want to get rid of the tear staining on the face. 

Her eyes are a bit leaky, and as her facial hair is only a few inches long, the cheeks and hair under the eyes are slightly pink. As I'm going to grow her hair to the full length and get it properly white without any stains, here's my plan:

I'm going to order some Angel's Glow (by Blanc du blanc) and start feeding it to Bow as much as it says in the container. I'm not sure if I should just let it grow out and once the facial hair is long enough cut the stained ends, or just cut the whole face short once the eyes stop staining the hair.

I'm not amazingly keen on idea of having her face short, and it also worries me that the hair would be hard to keep out of her eyes as it would grow back? :huh:


How does this sound to you, how would you grow a full coat back and get rid of the stained ones?? All the other little tips you have regarding the white coat are very welcome 

Thank you!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on your little rescue!! :aktion033: I don't know how familar you are with Angel Eye's but it has an ingredient in it called Tylosin which is an antibiotic and not healthy to give long term. Also, cutting the hair like you said may cause it to grow into her eye and cause more of an irritation. You can trim a very little but I wouldn't really cut too much. You should get a good face wash, I use Spa Lavish Face wash and they make one for tear stains. Her face needs to be kept clean and then dry to avoid the pinkish color from forming which is yeast. After you wash her face to keep it dry you can put a little talc powder or even a little cornstarch in the area to help keep it dry. Your fluff might not have had her face washed the way it should and that is why you have the pinkish color but I am sure in time it will go away. :thumbsup:


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Like Barbara said be careful of angel eyes spa lavish is great!! Use it. Also I wash daisy face three times a day. I use cotton wool soaked in warm water and rub the area I then comb it through with I comb so any gunk comes away with it. However I don't think her tear stains are too bad I think Daisy's are worse to be honest!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a great article on tear stains from a vet:

A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains


----------



## SamiPix (Oct 16, 2012)

Make sure your feeding top quality food as the stains do have a connection to that on some level. Also, I've found that keeping the hair really short around the eyes and Eye Envy has worked very well. I haven't tried Spa Lavish but I've read very positive things about it and frankly I'm all for topical solutions over ingested ones. 

S


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Since your new little one is going through so much with adjusting to your household etc, I think I'd hold off several months before trying the Angel Eyes. Stress can increase tear staining and the meds might be too much on her right now. There are tons of tips and tricks of other options in the meantime  .


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, I just can't get rid of tear stains completely, Sammy has his face washed every night but i'm thinking of getting the Spa Lavish which I have read about on here to give it a go. I get his face hair cut when he goes to the groomers and that helps but it doesn't take it away


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I read the article (as above) A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains and bought the Alcon Opti-free lens solution. Jasmine's stain is almost gone. I wipe them twice a day and if I see any moisture. I should have taken before and after pics but I wasn't optomistic. But it's really worked for her.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Patsy I wear contact lenses can it just be any solution?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any of the eye washes for people with Boric acid in them should work. I tried everything - and I mean everything. Turns out Tyler had blocked tear ducts - though a specialist at a renowned animal hospital told me that wasn't the case. His last dental, I had them flush the tear ducts. No more tear stains after that. Not a one and I don't even have to wash his face. :w00t: Well sometimes I wash it if it gets dirty but it's never the tears anymore.


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you so much, everyone! So... plans have completely changed, I won't try that after all, I'm trying alternative treatments. I'm not sure if I can get the products you mentioned from where I live, however I can order them online if not sold here 

As you said, it just might be the stress that is making it worse, and on the other day I noticed more tear stains, a day after a wash... Note to self, be extra careful around the eyes! :huh:

At the moment I try to remember to wipe the face daily with liquid called Diamond eyes, however it doesn't seem to be too good.. Once again, note to self, wipe more than once a day :huh: I will also start to wipe them with warm water and a cloth several times a day. 

At the moment she is eating only dry puppy food (to gain weight, she is still very badly underweight) and chicken. I never feed my dogs anything else than meat and good quality, hypoallergic dog food so that shouldn't add any more stains.
Thank you again everyone, I'll start looking for the products and read the article above :thumbsup:


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Must try that!!!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

The lens solution has boric acid and citrate the article recomends one with Vit. C but this was the one that my husband uses so if it didn't work it wouldn't go to waste lol. It has not only stopped the staining it has also faded the exsisting. I also use filtered water, metal bowels and grain free food. The vet had me try the pro biotics but nothing worked. I would wash her face but was uncomfortable around her eyes even with the spa lavish. I soak the cotton ball with the solution and wipe them. Her eyes don't water all the time so that's probably one reason why this has worked. For us.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

It's the same solution i use I get them with my order of contacts so won't go to waste when she settles down ill try do you come it through afterwards


Sweetie pie I'm currently using diamond eye too it will soften it but won't get rid of it I usually comb through as well after using diamond eye.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I too still struggle with maizys tear stains, she is 1yr 1/2 now so not teething, she doesnt seem to have any infections her ears look fine... she had her tear ducts flushed in may when she was spayed and this apparently hasnt solved the problem my vet says it must be seasonal allergies??!! They have been great for the past month or so and now are coming back again!! Its so frustrating we use spa lavish and dry them and brush them daily!! May have to try the contact lense fluid.....:blink:


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm trying daisy with it today!! Lets see how it goes its gotten worse since her teeth started falling out and new ones cutting through!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I dont actually have contact lenses so will just buy a cheap one from boots is it literally just called contact lense solution??? Silly question i know!!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah I'd say soft lenses though there are such a thing as hard lenses but not used much anymore. It's the Alcon one I use but they are all the same. Boots will have a good range of them. You can get travel ones so its a smaller bottle two come in the kit might be good option incase it doesn't work!!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sammy's tear stains aren't TOO bad and he is teething, we noticed two wee missing teeth last night  All we have ever done is wash his eyes out nightly, but can never get the tear stains completely gone. I've ordered the Spa Lavish though to see if that cleans his wee face up some more.


----------

